# Tactical Medicine Class- Attleboro MA



## morlok99

*START I Program*​*Hosted by the Attleboro Police Department*​*Tuesday August 9, 2011 0900-1500*​*at the Attleboro Fire Department South Station*​*1500 West Street South Attleboro, MA 02703*​​*To register contact an SVS Representative at [email protected].*​​After a 50 year low, law enforcement fatalities have surged by 43% since the first half of 2010 according to a study by the National Law Enforcement Memorial Organization. In response to this unsettling statistic, School Violence Solutions has introduced START.

The START certification program is unlike any other tac-medicine program, as it is a program specifically designed for the law enforcement / campus safety officer as being the end user.

With the advent of rapid mass murder attacks on malls, schools, airports, and places of business, our police are being tasked with rapidly attacking the assailants in these situations without the luxury of medics or medical personnel being there to go with them. The shooter must be stopped and any delay in reacting (like waiting for medical support to arrive) only adds to the probable loss of life. It is an obvious fact that EMS will not go to rescue a downed officer where an armed adversary or threat of an armed adversary exists. START is the answer to saving officers lives. Just a car stop "gone wrong" in a rural area can lead to a fatality if an officer is not prepared and trained to save him or her self.

This program does not confuse the teaching of in-depth medical procedures and practices which are otherwise not needed by front line responding law enforcement or campus safety officers. START teaches what the individual officer needs to know if he or she is shot during high risk kinetic operations such as active killer situations, and what they can do to save themselves or the lives of their partners, students, or staff until medical resources can arrive on scene to provide higher levels of treatment. 

START is the premier "law enforcement friendly" self aid / buddy aid course on the market today. START instructors are veterans of not only the EMS community but also have delivered life saving treatment to themselves and others during actual firefights and live fire actions. The instruction students receive during the 4 hour START certification program is delivered in a manner that only those who have practiced life saving medicine under fire can.

This course is a MUST for the modern day police/safety professional who could be deployed into situations such as the active killer environment where fire department and EMS personnel just will not go into until the shooter is taken into custody or neutralized.

*Cost for the training is $85* - Upon completion of the course, attendees will be issued a self-aid/buddy aid kit (_*the kit will contain a tactical tourniquet, Quik Clot hemostatic agent and a nylon rescue harness / drag / carry strap). *_

*Instructor Bio*

*Joshua Chiarini (EMT-C) (HM2 -FMF) (USN Ret.)*

His awards include the Silver Star (the nation's third highest award for valor), the Navy and Marine Corps Achieve­ment Medal with Com­bat Dis­tin­guish­ing Device (Valor); the Com­bat Action Rib­bon; the Navy Good Con­duct Medal, the Armed Forces Expe­di­tionary Medal and the Global War on Ter­ror­ism Expe­di­tionary and Ser­vice Medal. Chiarini is a veteran of three combat tours in Iraq assigned as a combat corpsman with USMC infantry companies in and around the Al Anbar province. He was also a medic assigned to care for the most dangerous enemy combatants at Guantanamo Bay's "Camp X-Ray". Chiarini is a graduate of the military's TCCC instructor course and many other tactical medic courses'. He has been featured on CNN's documentary "Heroes" for his life saving actions while assigned to 2nd Marine Division in Al Anbar in 2006. Petty Officer Chiarini's acts of valor are detailed in Allan Zullo's book "WAR HEROES: Voices from Iraq"


----------



## Guest

Put in for Cambridge one, hopefully see some folks there.


----------



## 7costanza

Worth going just to shake this guys hand.



> *Instructor Bio*
> *Joshua Chiarini (EMT-C) (HM2 -FMF) (USN Ret.)*
> 
> His awards include the Silver Star (the nation's third highest award for valor), the Navy and Marine Corps Achieve­ment Medal with Com­bat Dis­tin­guish­ing Device (Valor); the Com­bat Action Rib­bon; the Navy Good Con­duct Medal, the Armed Forces Expe­di­tionary Medal and the Global War on Ter­ror­ism Expe­di­tionary and Ser­vice Medal. Chiarini is a veteran of three combat tours in Iraq assigned as a combat corpsman with USMC infantry companies in and around the Al Anbar province. He was also a medic assigned to care for the most dangerous enemy combatants at Guantanamo Bay's "Camp X-Ray". Chiarini is a graduate of the military's TCCC instructor course and many other tactical medic courses'. He has been featured on CNN's documentary "Heroes" for his life saving actions while assigned to 2nd Marine Division in Al Anbar in 2006. Petty Officer Chiarini's acts of valor are detailed in Allan Zullo's book "WAR HEROES: Voices from Iraq"


----------



## quality617

5-0 said:


> Put in for Cambridge one, hopefully see some folks there.


I'm just seeing this for the first time. I would travel to Attleboro, but would love to walk to Cambridge. Is that class full?


----------



## Guest

quality617 said:


> I'm just seeing this for the first time. I would travel to Attleboro, but would love to walk to Cambridge. Is that class full?


Not sure. I didn't hear back yet. PM me your e-mail, and I'll forward the e-mail I have about it.


----------



## canhockjmg

5-0, did you have to have your chiefs signature to attend? Or is it open registration?


----------



## csauce777

canhockjmg said:


> 5-0, did you have to have your chiefs signature to attend? Or is it open registration?


I believe it's open. I emailed to inquire and they said the Attleboro class is empty so far.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Worth going just to shake this guys hand.


Worth going just for the scorpion bowls at Welcome to Shanghai Gardens after class.


----------



## Guest

canhockjmg said:


> 5-0, did you have to have your chiefs signature to attend? Or is it open registration?


I don't know, because I just fill out paperwork and launch it... I would suspect it's open to anyone seeing that you won't be doing Dolphin Dives with AR-15s in a 4 hour class.


----------



## Dave713

Great Class, wish it had been longer, everyone should take this who has a chance...


----------



## csauce777

Dave713 said:


> Great Class, wish it had been longer, everyone should take this who has a chance...


I'm going in August in Attleboro. Email your contact info and they'll register you and send an invoice for personal or Dept billing.


----------



## maritz01

Good class and presented well. I took it earlier this year at the Winchester PD.


----------

